# Production and Plant Engineer Seeks Job Advice



## pleaseabcd (Mar 27, 2012)

I am a holder of Subclass 475 Provisional Visa of South Australia and a qualified Production and Plant Engineer through Engineering Australia.

I found that It is not easy to find a job title same as my category.
I tried to find different Manufacturing Companies which have production lines.

Sadly, I don't have much idea on how to narrow down my job search and be more efficient.

Would any one be so kind to provide me some advice??

Thanks a lot!


----------

